# Look at what Chris Hardwick is up to now!



## Hadley4000 (May 16, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RaSCByd0UtM&feature=related


I don't know why this entertains me, but the guy on the right is named Chris Hardwick.


----------



## shelley (May 16, 2008)

http://www.brokennewz.com/displaystory.asp_Q_storyid_E_961hardwick

Interview with the guy from a few years ago. It seems he knows about our Chris Hardwick too (it's a long interview, but just do a Ctrl+F for Rubik's cube). They made a not very nice joke about him.


----------



## dChan (May 16, 2008)

Eh, when people can't do something amazing and have too much pride to admit it they like to try to degrade people who can do amazing things. I would nto care too much about it. 

Coincidentally, whenevr I watch King of the Hill, I always spot some guy with the last name "Hardwick" in the credits. I forgot if his first name is also Chris(it might be).


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 16, 2008)

shelley said:


> http://www.brokennewz.com/displaystory.asp_Q_storyid_E_961hardwick
> 
> Interview with the guy from a few years ago. It seems he knows about our Chris Hardwick too (it's a long interview, but just do a Ctrl+F for Rubik's cube). They made a not very nice joke about him.



It's funny because he just sang like 200 decimals of pi, then he goes and says that, lol.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 16, 2008)

I think it's funny he calls Chris a "kid" when there's only ten years difference between them. As far as I'm concerned, they're both kids.  And it's clear that the more mature one is the one who was born more recently.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 16, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think it's funny he calls Chris a "kid" when there's only ten years difference between them. As far as I'm concerned, they're both kids.  And it's clear that the more mature one is the one who was born more recently.






You know how those young whipper snappers can be.


----------



## shelley (May 16, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.brokennewz.com/displaystory.asp_Q_storyid_E_961hardwick
> ...



And he plays D&D, and we all know rolling dice is totally cooler than speedcubing.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 16, 2008)

shelley said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...





I consider D&D the nerdiest thing ever.


----------



## fanwuq (May 16, 2008)

what is D&D? Isn't that D2, LOL.


----------



## Dene (May 17, 2008)

Lol that Pi song was cool. Awesome owning Eminem


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 17, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> what is D&D? Isn't that D2, LOL.





Dungeons and Dragons.


----------

